# been busy today finishing up orders



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 1, 2017)

Got another snakewood gulp finished, a snakewood striker , a red cedar Lil' Nibbler crow caller and a Tung & Cheek caller....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice looking calls as always Jack


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2017)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis How does the Tung & Cheek caller work? I'm assuming its the far left one


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 2, 2017)

The Tung & Cheek is a wood on wood friction call designed by George Huffman. I picked up on his innovation a couple years back, and re-introduced it in my turkey call line up . It works similarly to a pot call or a trough call with the exception of being a wood on wood instead of a slate or metallic striking surface. It runs really well for about all the turkey sounds except for gobbling...you can do kee-kees yelps cutts clucks purrs and the like...this one is similar to the one I entered in Nashville a couple years ago and took 2nd place losing out to Mike Lapp.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 2, 2017)

I have made a few tung and cheek calls, those are some sweet calls


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 3, 2017)

CWS....not a lot of folks even know what they are. Mr. Huffman's original calls were cedar I am thinking and have been told that his kids sold all of his call making stuff when they put him in a nursing home, sad....


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice work. Rick


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice collection! Quality all the way! Chuck


----------

